# Never RP'd before; looking for advice & partners.



## PrincePorun (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi !

I've never done any kind of roleplays in the past but actively joining the furry fandom has made me want to try it out. I've looked into groups and servers but I'd like to find a few people who could have the patience to "teach" me to see if I enjoy it or not.

Please no one underage.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 19, 2018)

Welcome!  It's always nice to see a new RPer!


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey pal, good to see you're taking an interest in a new hobby! Roleplay is a great creative exercise and you can meet a lot of really great folks by getting engaged in some RP. Hopefully you find groups and individuals that suit you!

Now, bear in mind that there is no "right" or "wrong" way to RP, depending on who you're engaging with, and what your personal preferences are. RP can be whatever you want it to be, and you can play by whatever rules you like- that's the fun of it. However, I _can_ give you some pointers to help make your RP experience a more successful one, overall. In my experience, these points are pretty universal, and while there are exceptions, they aren't terribly common.

*1.) You can't write someone else's character for them unless they allow it.* This means you shouldn't try to force others' characters to perform actions, say things, or act out your own interpretations unless they consent to it. You are in control of your character, they are in control of their character. Unnamed NPCs (non-player characters) tend to be fair game, but again, ensuring that it's okay is never a bad idea. In cases wherein this _isn't_ desired, people might refer to it as "godmodding" or "powerplaying".

*2.) Always separate IC (in-character) and OOC (out of character). *You aren't your character, and the person you're playing with isn't theirs. Meaning you shouldn't take anything said or done against your character IC personally. Fact and fiction are two very different things, and while it's pretty much impossible not to experience a bit of sympathy for, or emotional bleed with your characters, the person you're playing with isn't trying to purposefully upset you- it's a story! Stories can be dramatic, and that's part of the fun! But if you find that it's hard not to become upset by this sort of material, that's perfectly okay as well. Just ensure that your partner knows how something is bothering you, and see if you can try to work it out.

*3.) Communication is absolutely vital.* You might have noticed a bit of a theme in the above paragraphs. RP is a very cooperative activity, and it requires everyone to be working together, communicating their boundaries and trying to help eachother have as much fun as possible. It's important to always be open to discussion and share your concerns if you have any- most RPers will be happy to try and work out any problems.

*4.) Don't let anyone pressure you into things you're not comfortable with.* Firstly, if they're willing to compromise your fun and comfort for their own purposes, they're probably not a very good RP partner in the first place. Secondly, your fun is just as important as anyone else's- if someone's ultimate goal isn't fr everyone to be having fun, then you're likely far better off without them.

*5.) Don't let OOC information bleed over IC.* Say your RP partner mentions something about their character's past to you OOC. Just because _you_ now have this information doesn't mean you can use it- there's still no reason your _character_ would know this information, and until they find out IC, you should consider it off limits to use. Most people call this "metagaming", and it's considered one of the many ways you can engage in "godmodding".

*6.) Don't force things onto another player's character.* This includes changes to their character, past affiliations (coworker, organization, old friends, etc), romantic or familial relationships, occupations, and really anything else they haven't already agreed to OOC. People's characters are very important to them- they're often developed over spans of weeks, months and even years, and the players can get very attached to their creations, as well as the specific vision they have for them. It's not fair to discard their personal plans or ideas.

*7.) Finally, you should always be having fun.* Roleplay is a very engaging pastime- it makes us push our creative boundaries, it makes us emotional and it can become very important to some people! But at the end of the day, it's all just for fun. We do it because we love it, and because we want to continue to improve and do even greater things in the future! You should always be entertained by it, and if you aren't, whether it's because you're uncomfortable, dissatisfied, or just not feeling where it's headed, you should always be honest with your partners so that you can work it out. And don't let anyone make you feel bad for declining or backing out of something if it's just not for you. We're all here to have fun, and that's what RP should always be!

I hope this helps you a bit on your way to hopefully becoming an active and successful roleplayer! Just be warned, once you start, you'll never want to quit


----------



## Dongding (Aug 20, 2018)

One more mistake new RPers make including myself.

Don't bite off more than you can chew just because people are available.

If you start 3 roleplays with different people due to enthusiasm or whatever reason you will probably be overwhelmed and regret it. Just focus on one for best results. (My rule is I can start a second if the first contact isn't available.) and be honest with the person if you ARE doing more than one. It will detract from their time with you and they'd probably appreciate the honesty.


----------



## roseysheep (Aug 20, 2018)

My biggest advice is to be honest with your partners, but don't be afraid to take time for yourself. I used to be a regular chatroom RPer and have gone through the rise and fall of popular Tumblr RP and the biggest thing was taking on tons of different threads and then panicking all the time about trying to reply. Don't forget to breathe and remember YOU come first. RP is supposed to be an escape, not a burden. I'm a really patient partner because I'm absolutely someone who has a lot on her plate with life/work and RP as frequently as I can, but sometimes you just gotta relax by doing something else. Hope that helps~! ❤ ＼(￣▽￣)/


----------



## Dongding (Aug 20, 2018)

Also as a side note to what Rosey mentioned, know when to admit defeat and stop doing a roleplay you have lost interest in.

RPing requires both people to be fully engaged and if you're only sticking with a RP because you feel like you're obligated to, it's probably time to have a conversation with the person you are RPing with to discuss whether or not to continue or you won't be putting forth inspired contributions anyhow.


----------



## roseysheep (Aug 20, 2018)

Ohhh, yes! Thank you, that is actually a _huge_ thing that I totally skipped over! Also since I know it's hard for some people to have confrontation in fear of upsetting their partners, but just try to shoot a polite message if it's been a while since they replied instead of pestering. Just as a rule of thumb maybe don't ever pester lol.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 20, 2018)

Absolutely.  All of what has been said is very good advice.


----------



## PrincePorun (Aug 21, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Hey pal, good to see you're taking an interest in a new hobby! Roleplay is a great creative exercise and you can meet a lot of really great folks by getting engaged in some RP. Hopefully you find groups and individuals that suit you!
> 
> Now, bear in mind that there is no "right" or "wrong" way to RP, depending on who you're engaging with, and what your personal preferences are. RP can be whatever you want it to be, and you can play by whatever rules you like- that's the fun of it. However, I _can_ give you some pointers to help make your RP experience a more successful one, overall. In my experience, these points are pretty universal, and while there are exceptions, they aren't terribly common.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for all of these advices! That was very insightful and I will definitely keep all of this in mind once I find places where I can RP!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

BTW I can't get over how cute your fursona is... 3:'"


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

I’ll rp with you


----------

